

Not everything has to have sensors and 3D chips to be creative technology - syed123
http://soviethardball.com/2011/04/making-real-life-easier/

======
pstack
So, this is less of an observation and discussion about the perception that
technology has to have a certain set of trendy doodads (for instance, it seems
_every_ startup has to deal with mobile or social networking or else it's
insta-fail). Instead, it's more a very short two paragraph advertisement for a
service that has absolutely nothing to do with the summary line.

